# Tiny Chains for Droppers



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

At one time, Hali Jigs sold DROPPER CHAINS, but cannot find them. 
*
Have decided to make my own.* 

Searching for some tiny and/or micro chains for making Dropper Chains for my ice spoons & jigs?

suggestions, ideas?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey John... This website sells them with hooks already on them, check em out see what you think. 
http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/alljigs.html


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive researched making these in the past also. I beleive the type of chain you need is called clock chain. Its been a while though.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

John- I played with these chains a few years back and came to the conclusion that they are more of a headache than a help. I vastly prefer tying on a dropper with monofilament than using any chain. The chain does NOT scare the fish or cause them to shy away. As far as that goes no problem. But point of dropper hook has an uncanny knack of fouling in between the gaps in the chain. Gave up on them after using two ice seasons and have yet to regret it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I tied some a couple of years back. (I wasnt impressed with my expertise in the results). Not sure what I'll do... may try both this season to see what happens.

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS, INSIGHTS & SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a bunch of bead chain swiveling tackle. Brand new if your interested ,cheap


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

got mine free a guy at mosquito gave it to me , two one 1oz sinkers some furnace chain and a BIG snap hook , I,ve used it a lot works fine probaily saves hunderd bucks in vibes. you gotta learn how to use it. for info e mail me


----------

